# To the pole dancers!



## sdavis97 (Sep 16, 2014)

Usually just lurk here but saw this on reddit and thought y'all might enjoy this...


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Where in Florida U B


----------



## sdavis97 (Sep 16, 2014)

ampman said:


> Where in Florida U B


I "B" in Tampa


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Next time you drive by Skippers Smokehouse put a dozen oysters for yourself on my tab.


----------



## sdavis97 (Sep 16, 2014)

macmikeman said:


> Next time you drive by Skippers Smokehouse put a dozen oysters for yourself on my tab.


Thanks Mac, Skippers rocks :thumbup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

sdavis97 said:


> Thanks Mac, Skippers rocks :thumbup:


I have hillbilly family in Lutz. Spent lots of time tossing peanut shells onto that floor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Just had this sent to me:


----------



## Paultaylor1235 (May 13, 2016)

impressive and inspiring pic along with quote :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Feel bad for any guys out there on the poles or doing linework today. It's friggin brutal out here.


----------

